# Rebel XT CF error 99



## Applefanboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a friend who has a canon rebel xt, it works fine without a memory card in it, but with a card, it displays CF error 99 on the display.  Any advice??

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it just that one card, or multiple cards?

First thing I would try is reformatting the memory card, then try a different card if that doesn't work.


----------



## Applefanboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I tried 2 different cards.  If I try to reformat, it just displays the error message.


----------



## KvnO (Jan 30, 2009)

What lens is he using?  According to many sites when the error occurs, it's do to the lens.  The lens is either incompatible with the body or the contacts between the two are dirty.

The usual solution is to clean the gold contacts on the lens and body with a pencil eraser (a clean one, that is).  I've never done it, but you can probably get advice on the process through Google.  If this doesn't work, try putting on a different lens to see if the error is still present.  If it is, he may need to call Canon... 

Good luck.


----------



## Applefanboy (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  It seams like the lens is fine because it works with no memory card, but I'll try another anyway.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 31, 2009)

From what I've read, error 99 is the catch-all error code - when that comes up, the camera has no idea what the hell happened.

Since it seems like a memory card problem - have you checked for bent/broken pins in the memory card slot?

edit
If that's not it, I think it's probably a loose connection somewhere inside the camera - which will probably require a trip to the service center to fix...


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> From what I've read, error 99 is the catch-all error code - when that comes up, the camera has no idea what the hell happened.
> 
> Since it seems like a memory card problem - have you checked for bent/broken pins in the memory card slot?
> 
> ...



I agree - error 99 is the catchall message so only a servicing can really tell you the problem most times - get the camera checked out in a good camera store and if it still under warrenty then use that


----------

